

You are what you charge - eoghan
http://www.contrast.ie/blog/you-are-what-you-charge/

======
TheTarquin
I learned something like this a few years ago when I was a contractor. If the
skills I had were in the job description (e.g. "C# programmer wanted! Need
someone experienced with embedded systems!"), I charged myself at fairly high
rate. If the job I was applying for didn't specify the skills (e.g. "I want
someone to program a cell phone application."), I charged a lower rate.

Invariably, the person who knew the exact technical skills they were looking
for was willing to pay more for those skills than the person that knew what
they wanted, but didn't know what went into making it.

